# Blue lights?



## myknorr12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Where is a good place to get those soft blue light bulbs? I found some at a hardware store but they were like a brighter more "happy" blue and they were really expensive. Should i just use a white bulb with a blue filter over it? Any Suggestions


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would suggest going to someplace with a larger selection, like Menards, Lowes, or Home Depot. You may also want to try some place with a lot of party supplies. And if none of that works see if you have a commercal electrical suppy house in your are where you might be able to order them. Or go with plan B and use a filter.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

are you talking about spot lights? I know they are expensive, but actually are a decent blue when lit, keep a eye out to all the stores Bone Dancer mentioned, as well as your local hardware stores, they do run sales on them, I got some at Menards last year 25% off,


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Walmart has some good stuff. Plus, they have fluorescent ones for $5. I think they are pretty bright but you can diffuse them with a lampshade or make a par can holder with a frosted window. They also give the effect similar to a blacklight which they sell FL bulbs of those too for around $6.


----------



## myknorr12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh good idea.. i would have never thought to look at walmart. I'll try those other places also. I mostly have spotlight like fixtures.. but they're really bright. Its hard to find that balance of bright and creepy. After looking i'm starting to think that a filter is the best option.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've bought lots of filters/gels from ebay. This guy here is selling a big stack of used but usable gels; says most of them are dark colors. This other guy, B2 clearance center, has good prices for large sheets; I've bought from him before. There was one other dealer that had a killer selection of large gel sheets... I mean, like 30 or so colors... but I don't see him on there anymore.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Or use smaller blue LED lights.
You can get just about any level of brightness from them.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd go with the LEDs that Gory Corey suggests. Blue LEDs work really well....especially for mini spots. I'm lighting up several props this year with a PVC endcap method.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

You really can go with whatever size suits your needs, minispotlights does singles, you can easily make them too.
Plus you can do as Darklord suggests, with more in pipe parts, or bump up to actual bulbs like we carry.
The possibilities are almost endless


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I should clarify that I have several methods of LEDs. I have purchased many different 12 LED spot bulbs this year. These screw into light sockets just like a normal bulb. UV, Blue, Green, Red, etc. I'll use those for scene lighting, backgrounds, etc. To me, their size, color, brightness, and direction make them much useful than large spots or the normal colored party lights you get at a large hardware store.

I've never used the large LED spots...so I can't speak to that topic.

I also have smaller spots I've made myself....following an example shown to me by another HauntForum member. These use individual LEDs, resistors, and PCV end caps. These are being fit into my props...coffins, zombie escape, etc. One reason for this arrangement - cheap lighting powered by a wall wart.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Compact fluorescent bulbs can be spray painted with a good paint like Krylon. They don't make much heat so the paint doesn't burn off. These days compact fluorescent bulbs are fairly cheap when they're on sale at Walmart and Home Depot, Lowes, etc.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

dynoflyer -That is a great idea.That way you could get about any color you wanted.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I have used LED's from Gory Corey and used a dimmer switch to dim the lights to however low I want it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a whole bunch of flood lights from Drug Fair when they were going out of business. I think I will be set for the next ten years! They seem decent and I got them at a pretty good price.


----------

